# 2010 Tarmac Elite



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anybody seen the 2010 elite tarmacs yet. wondering about color schemes and price difference compared to the 2009s. thanks for any help.


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

I do believe I heard somewhere that Specialized rolls out the 2010 line in August.

Chris


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

They have not released any thing on the Tarmac but believe there will be a lot of white in the designs this year. This is just from what they have shown us so far.


----------



## DasCharisma (May 22, 2009)

I really hope the colors are better this year (other than the blue Tarmac which is gorgeous). I have an 09 Roubaix Elite in Red. I thought it was the best looking 09 Roubaix. If Specialized would go with some color options that weren't so terrible this year, I would actually buy a new Roubaix (probably the expert). I don't mind admitting that the color of the bike matters to me a lot. Maybe they will do what Trek has done with Project One and let me pick the colors that I like. I would gladly pay for that feature.



Brad


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I guess Ill just have to wait and see.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

DasCharisma said:


> I really hope the colors are better this year (other than the blue Tarmac which is gorgeous). I have an 09 Roubaix Elite in Red. I thought it was the best looking 09 Roubaix. If Specialized would go with some color options that weren't so terrible this year, I would actually buy a new Roubaix (probably the expert). I don't mind admitting that the color of the bike matters to me a lot. Maybe they will do what Trek has done with Project One and let me pick the colors that I like. I would gladly pay for that feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Brad


I just hope they get rid of that absolutely terrible hatched color scheme with small horizontal bars. Yuuuuuuch.


----------



## Shane_Ash (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to see new color scheme of the Pro SL. Although, I really like the white '09 SRAM model.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, their colors this year haven't been the most attractive. They need a black and white Tarmac Pro. Not just black with white Specialized letters either.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, if we're starting a 'wish list' here, I vote for a Team Saxo Tarmac Pro frameset!! :thumbsup:

But I'd 'settle' for Raw KL or Gloss White/ Gold Stripe.

Oh, and it has to have all the technology of the '09 offering and be priced $500 less. You know, trickle down...


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I also wasn't impressed with the '09 Roubaix colors. I do however think the Roubaix SL2 in yellow looks interesting. Out of my price range though. Id love to see actual pics of one if any kind-hearted readers out there have one. Here's to hoping the '10s have some great color schemes.


----------



## Shane_Ash (Sep 28, 2006)

What about an incorporated seat post?


----------



## DasCharisma (May 22, 2009)

Does anybody know if it is possible to purchase unpainted frames from specialized? I would assume that the answer is no, but it sure would be nice.


Brad


----------



## thenyhack (Jan 25, 2007)

*New specialized tarmac SL3 / roubaix info*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/specialized-2010-road-preview. Hot off the presses


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

*Chain?*



thenyhack said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/specialized-2010-road-preview. Hot off the presses


Anyone know what chain is on the SL3?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

A-Hol said:


> Anyone know what chain is on the SL3?


Now, there's a specific question! I'd guess that there will be DA 7900 and Di2 builds with the 
Dura Ace 7900 chain, and an SRAM Red build with the Red chain. If you are referring to the Cancellera chain incident at Flanders, I can't imagine that they would spec a DA chain on an SRAM build.


----------



## thenyhack (Jan 25, 2007)

*Chain??? Lol*

If you're gonna fork over $8K plus for this bike I'm sure your LBS will put whatever chain you want on it. :>) If not I'd get a new bike shop


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

*More specifically*



thenyhack said:


> If you're gonna fork over $8K plus for this bike I'm sure your LBS will put whatever chain you want on it. :>) If not I'd get a new bike shop


I was referring to the link to the Cycling News article in the post I quoted. This chain:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

A-Hol said:


> I was referring to the link to the Cycling News article in the post I quoted. This chain:


Given the color and the rest of the components, I'd guess that is a special edition SRAM Red chain.


----------



## thenyhack (Jan 25, 2007)

*I saw that*

Too much bling for me. I'd think that that chain probably only comes as part of a kit with curb scrapers, dingleberries for the top tube, and maybe some fur to go around the bike computer. Kinda like the bike version of Superfly's car. Then again you might not be old enough to remember Superfly. Just in case here's a great link to it and an attached pic 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8LTsik9AMU


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Now, there's a specific question! I'd guess that there will be DA 7900 and Di2 builds with the
> Dura Ace 7900 chain, and an SRAM Red build with the Red chain. If you are referring to the Cancellera chain incident at Flanders, I can't imagine that they would spec a DA chain on an SRAM build.


there are a lot of cross specing out there half of the shimano bikes have sram parts on them (chain and cassette).


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jsellers said:


> there are a lot of cross specing out there half of the shimano bikes have sram parts on them (chain and cassette).


Sure, true in general, and they do this to hit price-points or get the best all-round spec at a price-point. But this is not the case on the top-of-the-line SL3, which is really a technology show-case for Specialized and the component vendors.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thenyhack said:


> Too much bling for me.


The chain is definitely "blinging", but the rest of the bike is fairly discrete with just the right amount of red highlights in my opinion. They seem to have left off a few "Specialized" decals this year too.

Oops, just noticed that somehow this topic jumped thread over to the "2010 Tarmac Elite" thread.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

*Its KMC*



ukbloke said:


> Given the color and the rest of the components, I'd guess that is a special edition SRAM Red chain.


Checked the KMC USA website on a hunch...its a KMC special chain.

http://www.kmcchain.us/


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I too am waiting for the Roubaix colors for 2010. My 5 year old fire engine red Tarmac Pro is still the best looking bike around. I want a Roubaix S-works SL2 frame in the same red with toned down graphics (compared to 2009). Clear coat carbon fiber is like cleavage. A little is plenty (in public).


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Sure, true in general, and they do this to hit price-points or get the best all-round spec at a price-point. But this is not the case on the top-of-the-line SL3, which is really a technology show-case for Specialized and the component vendors.


Thought this post was on the Tarmac Elite, and yes that is a show bike for the press so not all the stuf on it is production parts to us like the KMC chain on the SRAM red bike


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hoping they keep the S-Works on the downtube. Loving that matte black & red. Reminds me a bit of the deRosa King3


----------

